# $11,000 fines and costs for smuggling native reptiles



## Netty (Dec 2, 2010)

Just wondering where did the thread go? Why was it deleted?


----------



## Niall (Dec 2, 2010)

$11,000 fines and costs for smuggling native reptiles | Perth Now


----------

